# Device name changes in linux 2.2.26-gentoo-r2

## amightywind

I am getting a kernel panic from VFS for the new kernel (2.6.22-gentoo-r2). The boot message suggests using a partition name that was not in use before (from 2.6.21-gentoo-r4). I used to have /dev/sda[1-3] for a SATA drive. The kernel suggests /dev/hdb[1-3]. Anyone else see this before I start hacking grub.conf and /etc/fstab? What is the logic behind the change?

----------

## eccerr0r

You probably compiled legacy PATA drivers and have your chipset/firmware set SATA disks to emulate legacy control, and the driver found the disks...  Check your configs for old and new.

----------

## amightywind

I have a  SATA drive and PATA CDROM. Which config options should properly be set?

----------

## mrpringle

I had this problem as well. I even loaded my old kernel config file and tried compiling, but my sata drivers were being detected as IDE drives. After recompiling the kernel maybe 10 or 15 times I decided to use genkernel. For some reason genkernel built a working kernel and I had none of these annoying problems getting my hard drives recognised as sata. The downside I suppose is the machine takes longer to boot, but that doesn't worry me too much, since I don't reboot the machine every 5 minutes.

I still haven't figured out the exact problem with my custom kernel, however I will probably not waste any more time on this issue since I have a working kernel now.

----------

## amightywind

Can you find the .config file genkernel produces and post it? What are your new device/partition names?

----------

## Moze

I had the same problem. From some other thread I found the hint to remove GENERIC IDE support. Worked for me - the devive names are back to normal.

----------

## termite

And again:

This is a kernel config issue.  Here's how to resolve it:

Go to/usr/src/linux

type 

```
make menuconfig
```

Go to Device Drivers

Disable ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support

Enable Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

Go into Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers and select your controllers (if you don't know them, try tying 

```
lspci
```

 on the command line and looking around.

Exit, save your config and recompile/install your kernel

Should now be sorted.

Someone in kernel land realized at some point that there wasn't much point in having separate realms for PATA and SATA to live in and that they could be quite harmonious munching on the same grass in the same field.

Yay for cow metaphors!

----------

## Rob1n

I think you'll also need to make sure you have SCSI CD-ROM support enabled.

----------

## amightywind

termite,

Thanks much for the details. The kernel dmesg still tells me that it cannot mount the root filesystem - formerly /dev/sda1 (ext2). Have the device names changed?

----------

## Rob1n

The device names shouldn't have changed (unless you have other disks in there anyway, in which case orders may differ).  Check the kernel messages during boot to make sure it's found the disk okay - it should also tell you what device name was assigned.

----------

## amightywind

I carefully went through and made sure I got rid of legacy ATA in the kernel config. Worked like a charm. No device name changes. Thanks all!!!

----------

